
Ask HN: Does job advertising for new grad is age discrimination? - master_yoda_1
Job ad like this &quot;New Grad Machine Learning Engineer (PhD)(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;view&#x2F;1499352217&#x2F;)&quot; blatantly discriminate by age. Is this legal?
======
trcarney
New grad doesn't discriminate by age, it discriminates by experience which is
very common on almost every job ad. for example, I didn't graduate until I was
almost 30, but I got hired on for a new grad position.

